# Harvard study solves ccd - pesticides



## Art (May 15, 2014)

Oh I've just noticed the sticky, sorry, I was excited


----------



## BayHighlandBees (Feb 13, 2012)

link to the other thread: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?297612-Newly-published-Harvard-study-on-neonics&highlight=harvard


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

This study has been fairly thoroughly discredited. Feed Insecticides to bees and bees die - not a big surprise.


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

Andrew Dewey said:


> This study has been fairly thoroughly discredited. Feed Insecticides to bees and bees die - not a big surprise.


It hasn't been discredited. It does need to be replicated with a better experimental design though.

The delayed lethality of the neonics is the issue.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

It has been discredited. You just won't accept the facts. If you feed bees poison approaching LD50 you should expect death. The surprise is the bees lived as long as they did.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Poorly designed and executed study = discredited study.


----------

